

New Groovy Website - blktiger
http://beta.groovy-lang.org/

======
vorg
I presume this beta website was submitted eliciting feedback, so here goes:

Some more info on how each of those organizations "use Groovy" would be nice,
whether it's a mere 20 lines in a Gradle build file, or for scripting on a
Grails website, or gluing some Java apps together, or whatever. Maybe turn the
organization's logo into a link to such info, or fill in the list below and
put it one link away from the front page on your site. Also, _Energy Transfer_
is listed twice. Better work on those so site visitors won't be suspicious of
unproven claims.

Netflix:

Cisco:

JPMorganChase:

Energy Transfer:

Mutual of Omaha:

Linkedin:

Sky:

National Cancer Institute:

Google:

Target:

Carriots:

Voyages-sncf.com:

Sony:

Nestle:

Credit Suisse:

Carfax Vehicle History Reports:

UBS:

SAS:

European Patent Office:

Amadeus:

MasterCard:

Walmart:

Commerzbank:

Roche:

IBM:

Vodafone:

Wells Fargo:

Paterson Institute of Cancer Research:

Thales:

Eads:

Oracle:

Hypoport - the Finance Integrator:

MTV Music Television:

SmartThings:

Fannie Mae:

